# First groom



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

She even smells of lavender!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks so long legged, slim and tiny under all that coat


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw she's very athletic. I bet she feels Amazing!

Looking good too!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how they look like huge dogs, then get a bath or a groom and realize how tiny they are underneath all the fluff. Gorgeous.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute! Molly always smells like lavender when she comes back I love it...I always sniff her


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great haircut! Ready for summer fun! X


----------

